# Seeking Job in Biometrics Security Solutions



## munir1808 (Nov 22, 2010)

Dear All,

I have been granted PR by DIAC. Currently I am at Bangladesh. I am planning to land in Australia within 1st quarter of the year 2011.

I am seeking for a job in Australia in the area of Biometric and RF security solutions such as Access Control System, Time Attendance Solution, Fraud Detection, Identity verification, PC security etc. I have been working as a Technical Officer for a solution provider company through which I served hundreds of small, medium and large clients in my country. I have more than 4 years of experience in planning, implementing, configuring and maintaining Biometrics & RF based applications. My job also includes the training and techincal marketing of above technological products. I have done my Bachelor in Computer science.

It would be very helpful for me if anyone in this forum can help me to get a job in Australia in the above are of interests through information or direct assistant. Your comments and suggestions will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Vivir (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello,

I am also very interested in moving to Australia and working in the area of Biometrics. I have 4 years of experience in the domain. Munir1808, are you already there ? Have you been able to find some opportunities ? I would really appreciate any piece of advice or information.

Thanks


----------

